# SMOKING A 3.6 POUND BONELESS PORK ROAST



## sholmes

GONNA SMOKE A PORK ROAST TOMORROW.  I HAVE NEVER SMOKED A PORK ROAST.  ANY ADVICE AND DIRECTION WOULD BE HELPFUL,  RUB, TEMP, WOOD, CHARCOAL?


----------



## pgsmoker64

Hi Holmes,

Gonna need a little more info...what type of smoker are you using?  Is this a roast or a pork shoulder or boston butt?  Be sure to take a picture and post in your thread so we can see.

You can find all kinds of rub recipes at this link...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=rub+recipes&type=all

Billbo's is a favorite of folks here at SMF.

Smoke at 225, usually around 2 hours per pound until about 200* internal temp.

I use Stubbs charcoal (all natural) with a 50/50 blend of hickory and cherry woods, but that is my personal preference.  You will develop your own as you gain more experience.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## sholmes

I HAVE A SMALL BRINKMAN SMOKER WITH 2 RACKS, A WATER PAN, AND A CHARCOAL PAN.  IT'S NOT MUCH TO LOOK AT BUT SO FAR EVERYTHING I HAVE SMOKED ON IT TURNED OUT GREAT. 

THE PORK ROAST I HAVE IS A BONELESS PORK SIRLOIN ROAST 3.6LBS

I HAVE SEVERAL TYPES OF WOOD CHUNKS AVAILABLE AND LOTS OF SPICES TO MAKE A GOOD RUB.

DO I WRAP IT? IF SO WHEN?


----------



## pgsmoker64

Wrapping- depends on whether you want bark or not...

Wrapping will help you get through the stall quicker but the bark on your meat will soften to the point where it is not bark anymore.

I don't foil wrap during the cook but I put the pork in a pan after cooking and cover with foil for at least an hour to let the juices in the meat redistribute.

If you are going to wrap/foil during the cook, do so at about 165 IT (internal temp) of the meat.

Don't forget the q-view because...








Bill


----------



## nwohiosmoke

SHOLMES said:


> I HAVE A SMALL BRINKMAN SMOKER WITH 2 RACKS, A WATER PAN, AND A CHARCOAL PAN.  IT'S NOT MUCH TO LOOK AT BUT SO FAR EVERYTHING I HAVE SMOKED ON IT TURNED OUT GREAT.
> 
> THE PORK ROAST I HAVE IS A BONELESS PORK SIRLOIN ROAST 3.6LBS
> 
> I HAVE SEVERAL TYPES OF WOOD CHUNKS AVAILABLE AND LOTS OF SPICES TO MAKE A GOOD RUB.
> 
> *DO I WRAP IT? IF SO WHEN?*


If you want to wrap it, wrap it at 165 if you're going for pulled pork, pull at 205. Foil will shorten the time on the smoker, but lessen the smokey taste, as smoke doesn't penetrate foil to well... hah.

Remember....


----------



## sholmes

I WAS HOPING FOR MORE OF A SLICED PORK ROAST, MAYBE SANDWICHES WITH LEFTOVERS.  DO I TAKE IT OUT OF THE SMOKER AT A LOWER TEMP FOR THAT OR DO I NEED A DIFFERENT CUT OF MEAT?

I WILL TRY TO GET SOME PICTURES WHEN I FIGURE OUT WHAT I'M DOING.


----------



## pgsmoker64

hey SH,

If you want to slice, pull the roast off at 185* IT.  Wrap it in foil and let it cool then put it into the fridge before slicing.  Let it cool down really well so it's easy to slice!

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## davidhef88

Being a sirloin roast and wanting it sliced I wouldn't go over145* IT or it will be dry. Not much fat in that cut.


----------



## nwohiosmoke

PGSmoker64 said:


> hey SH,
> 
> If you want to slice, pull the roast off at 185* IT.  Wrap it in foil and let it cool then put it into the fridge before slicing.  Let it cool down really well so it's easy to slice!
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj

Davidhef88 said:


> Being a sirloin roast and wanting it sliced I wouldn't go over145* IT or it will be dry. Not much fat in that cut.


David is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!  A Sirloin Roast is just the end of the LOIN. It is too lean to cook to 185*F and has very little connective tissue to keep it moist! 

You guys would not cook a Center Cut Loin or Pork Chops to 185*F ( well my mom would but that don't count
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ), no difference here other than slightly darker and more flavorful muscle...JJ


----------



## sholmes

OK, APPLY RUB, PUT ON SMOKER TO 145 DEGREES INTERNAL TEMP, WRAP AND LET COOL?  ANYTHING I AM FORGETTING?

I STILL HAVE NOT PICKED A RUB.  WHAT WOOD SHOULD I USE OR JUST CHARCOAL?  A BIG LIMB FELL OUT OF MY CHERRY TREE IN A STORM THIS WINTER, WOULD THAT BE GOOD TO SMOKE WITH OR DOES IT NEED TO DRY AWHILE?


----------



## pgsmoker64

Yep, my bad...

Missed the sirloin reference...you gotta listen to the Chef!

I'm just a dumb ol' country boy anyway....


----------



## chef jimmyj

PGSmoker64 said:


> Yep, my bad...
> 
> Missed the sirloin reference...you gotta listen to the Chef!
> 
> I'm just a dumb ol' country boy anyway....









  Man, stop that! Country Boy, maybe but hardly DUMB!...JJ


----------



## sholmes

I CHECKED OUT BILLBO'S RUB AND THE WIFE SAYS SHE HAS ALL THE STUFF TO MAKE IT.  SOUNDS LIKE IT MUST BE GOOD STUFF.  I WILL TRY TO GET A PICTURE OF THE PORK ROAST WITH THE RUB ON IT BEFORE I PUT IT ON THE SMOKER.

WILL THE LIMB THAT BROKE OUT OF MY CHERRY TREE BE GOOD WOOD TO USE OR DOES IT NEED TO DRY FOR AWHILE?  I ALSO HAVE LOTS OF OAK AND HICKORY.


----------



## pgsmoker64

How long has the limb been off the tree?

I wouldn't use the twigs just the thick part of the branch but make sure there is no rot in it!

You could always use an oak hickory combo...the oak will mellow out the hickory somewhat!

Can't wait to see this pork roast!!!  Start posting pics man!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## sholmes

THE CHERRY TREE LIMB CAME DOWN IN A WINTER STORM A MONTH OR TWO AGO.


----------



## sholmes

I CAN NOT GET MY PICTURE TO COME UP FOR SOME REASON.  I HAVE POSTED A FEW PICS IN ANOTHER THREAD AND IT TOOK AWHILE TO GET THAT TO WORK ALSO.  I MAY TRY AGAIN LATER. THE ROAST SMELLS GOOD ALREADY WITH THE RUB ON IT.

GONNA START THE SMOKER NOW, PLAN TO USE A MIX OF SEASONED OAK AND HICKORY AND MAYBE A LITTLE OF THE GREEN CHERRY.


----------



## pgsmoker64

You might still be in that area where the site holds your pics until the moderators have cleared it.

Once you hit about 30 posts you should be good!

Hang in there.

Bill


----------



## straatshootr

how did this turn out?

so oak moderates the hickory?  hmmm...i'm smoking a roast with mostly hickory and one piece of oak that has already burned up. i want more hickory taste, so maybe next time i wont use the oak on the grill. 

today i got a picnic roast, about 8.6 pounds including bone and fat.  but i split it down the middle to cook quicker.  i got rid of my ecb and have a masterforge regular looking grill that is big enough to cook indirect on with water pan, etc.  but it holds heat and goes up high, and if i dont put more charcoal in it soon enough, the fire will go out too much to restart itself.  so it's a challenge.  my christmas turkey was ruined.  i tried to keep the temps down too much:((( so today, i'm letting it go over 300 sometimes and meat is away from the fire at least.  and i am going by the therm on the outside as far as smoker temp, which i know is not always entirely accurate anyway.  i'm cooking it until its therm says 206, and it looks and feels like it will pull.


----------



## Slinky

sholmes said:


> GONNA SMOKE A PORK ROAST TOMORROW.  I HAVE NEVER SMOKED A PORK ROAST.  ANY ADVICE AND DIRECTION WOULD BE HELPFUL,  RUB, TEMP, WOOD, CHARCOAL?


----------



## Slinky

I did a 3.5 lb shoulder roast today and did it much like a pork butt, I smoked it at 225 till it was internal of 160 then put in foil pan, covered it and took it to about 200. Meat is delicious but a little chewy and a bear to shred. Idk what I should have done different.


----------

